# Opinions. Carbon Matrix



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If you like it.....get one. Shoot one first though.....

Will it work for you? :noidea:

But the Katera XL works for me.....Sold the PE and bought another one :wink:


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

You might also give the Maxxis 35 a look. I know several people that have traded in their Contenders for the Maxxis. The Matrix is a little light for me for target but is a good shooter but in windy conditions I prefer a heavier bow.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

The bow is light, but with me having bad shoulders I can balance her out with minimal weight. I just like how the bow shoots. Nice balance, dead in the hand. Just not sure how forgiving those cams are


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The bows are lighter that's for sure. I am thinking about going to a shorter 33" B-Stinger just so I can add 3 more oz or so.....if adding more to the back doesn't work out 

As for the cams being forgiving.....they aren't gonna be any less forgiving then what your shooting now....mas long as you set them up correctly that is. My Katera XL has a 7.25" bh and is every bit as forgiving as my PE was. But if it wasn't it would have had nothing to do with the cams. 

If you like the thing get it. Don't worry about what "we" would shoot....shoot what you want to shoot it's your money and you'll be the one shooting it :wink:


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

If you like it get it. Know one cares what you shoot just the score at the end of the day and if you had fun. If you have fun shooting the bow why not get it.

hornet, thanks for reminding me I have a katera xl sitting in the basement waiting for a rest for the last 4 months because I forgot about it and now I want to shoot it. Of course buying the rest got a little mixed up because I had to get a new truck right that was a good idea...


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Looks like I'm gonna Fling a few with it and see
What she does! Worst case I'll
Get the contender elite. What a
Shame!


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

njshadowwalker said:


> Worst case I'll
> Get the contender elite. What a
> Shame!


thats a cryin shame :smile: good luck have some fun


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*Carbon Matrix*

let me know how it shoots I am curious. A friend of mine is shooting his well. 
some 60x and shooting it pretty good in field.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I found the Matrix to be extremely smooth and easy to draw. I think I could shoot a full FITA and not get tired! It shot well, but then I shot a Contender Elite.....

Now selling all of my Vantage Pro's to buy another CE!!!!

SB


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Scott.Barrett said:


> I found the Matrix to be extremely smooth and easy to draw. I think I could shoot a full FITA and not get tired! It shot well, but then I shot a Contender Elite.....
> 
> Now selling all of my Vantage Pro's to buy another CE!!!!
> 
> SB



That's one of the things I like about the Katera vs the PE.....my body is less tired. I have a bad left shoulder and a bad left wrist. The bow just isn't as violent and has less vibration when it goes off. :thumb:

that's one of the reasons I bought another one


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's one of the things I like about the Katera vs the PE.....my body is less tired. I have a bad left shoulder and a bad left wrist. The bow just isn't as violent and has less vibration when it goes off. :thumb:
> 
> that's one of the reasons I bought another one


Ill ask anyway, but ill assume your shooting the Katera with 75/80% letoff? Or do you set it up at 65%


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

For anyone who;s shot the contender elite v.s. the ultra elite how would you stack the two up comparison wise? I shot one but not fully setup and tuned to my liking.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

75% or more....heck no. I wouldn't shoot that much letoff if you paid me for anything. Unless I was shooting 70lbs or something. 

65% or less for me my friend :wink:

If you like the UE you like the CE just fine....it's just the updated version.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Im pretty sure the Matrix isnt available with 65% Maybe through the custom shop with a cam.5 uprade? Im gonna have to call hoyt


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I think it can be adjusted....but could be wrong :noidea: I would be VERY surprised if that was the case since all the other cams Hoyt has made in the past many years has had adjustable letoff or at least a different mod option. 

If your gonna go through the custom shop....screw the cam 1/2. Go with the Z3 cam :wink:


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

My favorite cam to date is still by FAAARRR the vector cam that was on my Vulcan. Awesome bow. Shoulda held onto it. Shot my best indoor scores with it at 70 pounds and ahunting site with skinny carbons! Go figure!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If you like that cam....I would look into getting Z3s on the Matrix then :wink:


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet, I don't think the cam on the Matrix is adjustable. I was at the Hoyt booth this last weekend at Yankton and mentioned to the people behind the booth that I wished it came in 65% letoff and none of them mentioned being able to get it in that option.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Brown Hornet, I don't think the cam on the Matrix is adjustable. I was at the Hoyt booth this last weekend at Yankton and mentioned to the people behind the booth that I wished it came in 65% letoff and none of them mentioned being able to get it in that option.


The cam is module adjusted but i dont think theres a draw stop adjustment to make it 65%


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> If you like that cam....I would look into getting Z3s on the Matrix then :wink:


I have the Z3 cams on my Matrix and love them!! I thought nothing would ever make me put down my Ultra Elite but the Matrix has.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

little buddy said:


> I have the Z3 cams on my Matrix and love them!! I thought nothing would ever make me put down my Ultra Elite but the Matrix has.


I actually considered ordering one with Z3s back in Feb....I think if I hadn't picked up a Katera XL I would have....I'm glad I didn't though because I got 2 for about $4-500 cheaper then one Matrix :chortle: and one of them was BRAND new.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I actually considered ordering one with Z3s back in Feb....I think if I hadn't picked up a Katera XL I would have....I'm glad I didn't though because I got 2 for about $4-500 cheaper then one Matrix :chortle: and one of them was BRAND new.


Sweet deal BH! I like the Katera xl also.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

little buddy said:


> Sweet deal BH! I like the Katera xl also.


What have you been shoooting the matrix for? Indoors, outdoors??? Both? And compared to the elite, what is your impressions/thoughts?? Thanks!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

njshadowwalker said:


> What have you been shoooting the matrix for? Indoors, outdoors??? Both? And compared to the elite, what is your impressions/thoughts?? Thanks!


This post kind of got me thinking about something that I always here people say..... I shoot bow X for indoors and bow Y for outdoors. 

Why is that? :noidea: If the bow is the most accurate choice for you outdoors.....it is probably going to be the best bet for you indoors and vice versa. I know it is for me.....and also ALL of the big dawgs for the most part....3D being the only slight exception.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> This post kind of got me thinking about something that I always here people say..... I shoot bow X for indoors and bow Y for outdoors.
> 
> Why is that? :noidea: If the bow is the most accurate choice for you outdoors.....it is probably going to be the best bet for you indoors and vice versa. I know it is for me.....and also ALL of the big dawgs for the most part....3D being the only slight exception.


My guess is that those are the people who don't like to use the same bow for both and switch it back and forth. They by bow x for outdoors because it is the best for them, and bow y is the backup/indoor bow. Kind of like what I'm hoping my S4 will become now.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> My guess is that those are the people who don't like to use the same bow for both and switch it back and forth. They by bow x for outdoors because it is the best for them, and bow y is the backup/indoor bow. Kind of like what I'm hoping my S4 will become now.


There ya have it!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> My guess is that those are the people who don't like to use the same bow for both and switch it back and forth. They by bow x for outdoors because it is the best for them, and bow y is the backup/indoor bow. Kind of like what I'm hoping my S4 will become now.


Nope that ain't it.....not the people that I am talking about. Also if it's a "backup" you wouldn't be shooting it as a main bow for a venue if the other isn't "broke"

If you like your new bow....your not gonna want to shoot the S4....trust me :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

njshadowwalker said:


> There ya have it!


So your telling me if you absolutely smoke with a Matrix your gonna shoot something else indoors or outdoors.......

Ever notice how the real good shooters don't shoot say a PE with 3000s and cam 1/2 indoors.....and an UE with 2000s and spirals outdoors?

Or a MM indoors and an X Force for FITA......


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> So your telling me if you absolutely smoke with a Matrix your gonna shoot something else indoors or outdoors.......
> 
> Ever notice how the real good shooters don't shoot say a PE with 3000s and cam 1/2 indoors.....and an UE with 2000s and spirals outdoors?
> 
> Or a MM indoors and an X Force for FITA......


Very true.. but most of us aren't sponsored and don't get whatever bow we want handed to us, so we can't just call up Hoyt and tell them to send us two of bow x so that we can set them up for field and indoors. So we buy the bow we really want for field, and then use whatever other bow we have for indoors. I'm new to the whole thing, but I would hate the thought of spending a large portion of the summer getting my bow tweaked for field, only to have to start over again for indoors if I was to use the same bow for both.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> Very true.. but most of us aren't sponsored and don't get whatever bow we want handed to us, so we can't just call up Hoyt and tell them to send us two of bow x so that we can set them up for field and indoors. So we buy the bow we really want for field, and then use whatever other bow we have for indoors. I'm new to the whole thing, but I would hate the thought of spending a large portion of the summer getting my bow tweaked for field, only to have to start over again for indoors if I was to use the same bow for both.


That's besides the point.....and has ZERO to do with what I am asking. I am not sponsored by any bow company anymore. I have 2 of the same bows..... X Hunter isn't sponsored and he does as well. I could go on and on. 

If your bow is "tweaked" for field.....changing arrows ain't that big of a deal. Really all you should have to do is change your blade/nocking point height and your arrows. 95% of the time I spend setting up a bow is setting the dl....and really what's the difference if you set the same bow up again for indoors vs setting another bow up? There really isn't any. When field rolls around the next year MOST people are going to change strings once a year anyway so your still setting a bow up:wink:

I would shoot one bow and change arrows before I would shoot one bow for indoors and then another totally different bow for field.....you bought multiple bows....buy the same one. If I really want bow X I am not gonna buy bow Y just because I need or want a 2nd bow for indoors and got a good deal on it.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's besides the point.....and has ZERO to do with what I am asking. I am not sponsored by any bow company anymore. I have 2 of the same bows..... X Hunter isn't sponsored and he does as well. I could go on and on.
> 
> If your bow is "tweaked" for field.....changing arrows ain't that big of a deal. Really all you should have to do is change your blade/nocking point height and your arrows. 95% of the time I spend setting up a bow is setting the dl....and really what's the difference if you set the same bow up again for indoors vs setting another bow up? There really isn't any. When field rolls around the next year MOST people are going to change strings once a year anyway so your still setting a bow up:wink:
> 
> I would shoot one bow and change arrows before I would shoot one bow for indoors and then another totally different bow for field.....you bought multiple bows....buy the same one. If I really want bow X I am not gonna buy bow Y just because I need or want a 2nd bow for indoors and got a good deal on it.


But most people already have bow y from the year before.. nothing really wrong with it, just not the newest latest greatest bow anymore. Say you decided to buy the Carbon Matrix you talked about. If you shot it for field and and didn't like to switch bows over for indoors, as the average Joe archer, are you going to buy another Carbon Matrix for indoors, or shoot the Pro Elite that's hanging from the ceiling at home?


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

njshadowwalker said:


> What have you been shoooting the matrix for? Indoors, outdoors??? Both? And compared to the elite, what is your impressions/thoughts?? Thanks!


I shoot my Matrix for 3d indoor and it's my new hunting bow. I groups so well at long range and is quiet and smooth. My Ultra Elite was my main bow for about 7 years. Every year I would always buy a bow with specs I liked but always end up with the UE in my hands. After shooting the carbon matrix the UE is retired. The big difference between the two is the parallel limbs. It is just more fun and more pleasant.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> So your telling me if you absolutely smoke with a Matrix your gonna shoot something else indoors or outdoors.......
> 
> Ever notice how the real good shooters don't shoot say a PE with 3000s and cam 1/2 indoors.....and an UE with 2000s and spirals outdoors?
> 
> Or a MM indoors and an X Force for FITA......


My only thought after reading the passed 3 of your posts is this...I dont care what the real good shooters do honestly. You asked why....I told you my reason. How can you say thats not it? Its my reason therefore it is "it". LOL i mean cmon now. Im tired of switching stuff back and forth and so the next bow will be dedicated to one or the other. thats really it. Unless the next one is leaps and bounds better (not likely) In which case ill stick with it


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> But most people already have bow y from the year before.. nothing really wrong with it, just not the newest latest greatest bow anymore. Say you decided to buy the Carbon Matrix you talked about. If you shot it for field and and didn't like to switch bows over for indoors, as the average Joe archer, are you going to buy another Carbon Matrix for indoors, or shoot the Pro Elite that's hanging from the ceiling at home?


As the avg Joe archer....I would either take the 5 mins it takes to change blades...take off the loop and paper tune to my 2314s or shoot my Nano's indoors. Just like I did with the PE. 

Just like my situation now....I would sell the PE and buy another Matrix. Or like my situation last year and the year before....have just the Matrix and change arrows. Once the bow is setup to my draw and tuned....setting it up to new arrows to shoot well is a non issue and takes a few minutes. Your not starting from scratch.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

njshadowwalker said:


> My only thought after reading the passed 3 of your posts is this...I dont care what the real good shooters do honestly. You asked why....I told you my reason. How can you say thats not it? Its my reason therefore it is "it". LOL i mean cmon now. Im tired of switching stuff back and forth and so the next bow will be dedicated to one or the other. thats really it. Unless the next one is leaps and bounds better (not likely) In which case ill stick with it


Settle down there big guy :wink:.....during those 3 post you mentioned.....you OBVIOUSLY missed the part in the 1st post were I said that I wasn't talking about "those guys". :wink: 


I didn't tell YOU that's why you shoot something for different venues....I told Grimace that's not why the people do it that I was curious about and I gave my example as to what I was talking/asking about

The reference to the top shooters is also there for a reason.....you may not care what so and so shoots or does....I feel the same way. But you can still take bits and pieces away. :wink: if I shoot bow X better then bow Z....I don't care how much I hate changing arrows or setting up a bow I aint shooting it for that reason over a bow I shoot better. 

I hate setting up a bow or working on them more then anyone I know....heck I hate getting marks and what not. I had the S4 at the same time that I had the PE....for the first 7 months or so...for awhile I also had 3 other Martins. The only way I was going to shoot one of those was if someone stole my PE. Heck even if I busted a limb I wouldn't have shot one of them :nono: :chortle:


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

njshadowwalker said:


> It's time to add another bow to the field lineup. I Have an ultra elite and so on and so forth. Im looking at either the contender elite or the carbon matrix.
> 
> The contender is a no brainer. But what are your thoughts on the carbon matrix for spots?
> 
> ...


My thoughts ... (not worth much 
I think that Hoyt didn't quite expect that bow to sell like it has.
I believe it was a prototype meant to test the waters.

Therefore, I suspect that for 2011, we'll see more variations of the Carbon Matrix.
If they offer one with parallel limbs & Sprial cams ....
That's when I'll get one!

P.S. How did it go when you shot the demo?


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

njshadowwalker said:


> For anyone who;s shot the contender elite v.s. the ultra elite how would you stack the two up comparison wise? I shot one but not fully setup and tuned to my liking.


I have both and to me the contender so far shoots better for me. I have to say that it is probably due to the balance working out better on the contender from the get go. I know what I need to do to the ultra to get it to balance better but just haven't got the set screw to do it and when I do it will probably shoot just as good for me as the contender. Both have 3000's and spirals on them so the are essentially the same bow. Having said all of that if I had to sell one today it would probably be the ultra elite just for the simple fact of the contender elite is doing really good for me right now.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

JMJ said:


> My thoughts ... (not worth much
> I think that Hoyt didn't quite expect that bow to sell like it has.
> I believe it was a prototype meant to test the waters.
> 
> ...


Im taking it out next weekend. Gonna set it up friday and shoot in sat,sun, and monday. 

I shot it a bit indoors last night at the shop and I must say I like it. Its sooo smooth at the shot its fun to shoot


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

So after todays Gold Cup I stopped down the shop and what was there? A matrix with cam.5 plus.

So now the question is which cam to look into. z3, cam.5 plus, or the xtr thats on there.

What I will say is that the cam.5 plus added nearly an inch to the brace height. Its def a bit more "peaky" then the factory xtr. Wish one would show up with the z3's!

What to do:mg:


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Also for those shooting this bow...what are you using stabilizer wise? I have a 30" and a 15" bstingers sitting here with weights.

Just curious as to what everyone else is doing?


----------



## alexbnc1 (Dec 12, 2006)

*stab`s*



njshadowwalker said:


> Also for those shooting this bow...what are you using stabilizer wise? I have a 30" and a 15" bstingers sitting here with weights.
> 
> Just curious as to what everyone else is doing?


shooting old doinker 27" a-bomb and 8" side bar on both ultra and carbon. . best shoot with ultra is 26x`s and best with carbon is 27x`s. i like the way the Ultra aims its just sweet and a bit more forgiving but if i`m have a good day the carbon matrix out shoots it. . ultra has 3500 limbs and cam and 1/2 plus. . .sold both contenders they didn`t come close to the ultra but they had 2000 limbs on them


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

I shot all the upper end Hoyt bows, and settled on the Maxxis. I could not see paying the extra $$$ for the Carbon Matrix. For me, it did not shoot any better than the Maxxis.


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

A buddy bought one a few weeks back which I shot. He asked me what I thought of it and I replied it's ok. He looked at me like I was nuts 

I guess he expected me to say WOW thats nice I've got to get one 

The bow is a little light for my taste, more than I'd pay for it and I'm not crazy about the XTR cams. I love most Hoyt's but the Carbon Matrix doesn't do much for me.


----------



## mathewskiller (Jul 10, 2009)

Bert Colwell said:


> I shot all the upper end Hoyt bows, and settled on the Maxxis. I could not see paying the extra $$$ for the Carbon Matrix. For me, it did not shoot any better than the Maxxis.


i agree. still the carbon matrix is a sweet bow.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

alexbNC264 said:


> shooting old doinker 27" a-bomb and 8" side bar on both ultra and carbon. . best shoot with ultra is 26x`s and best with carbon is 27x`s. i like the way the Ultra aims its just sweet and a bit more forgiving but if i`m have a good day the carbon matrix out shoots it. . ultra has 3500 limbs and cam and 1/2 plus. . .sold both contenders they didn`t come close to the ultra but they had 2000 limbs on them


Are you shooting the matrix with the xtr's or did you have it built with another cam??


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

YRhinefield said:


> A buddy bought one a few weeks back which I shot. He asked me what I thought of it and I replied it's ok. He looked at me like I was nuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I felt that the CM was a little smoother at the shot. Im just not a fan of the roller guard "feel". Its obviously working, but the feel on the draw just puts me off?


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*Carbon Matrix*

I am shooting a 30 in B stinger, 12 in Bigjonson side rod. 10oz on the back 5 oz on the front. lets see some pics of your set ups! I will post mine later tonight.


----------



## alexbnc1 (Dec 12, 2006)

njshadowwalker said:


> Are you shooting the matrix with the xtr's or did you have it built with another cam??


i`m shooting the xtr`s with xts 1000 limbs making it 36 A2A and 8" of brace one sweet bow!!! who has the plus cam`s on one????


----------



## alexbnc1 (Dec 12, 2006)

Bert Colwell said:


> I shot all the upper end Hoyt bows, and settled on the Maxxis. I could not see paying the extra $$$ for the Carbon Matrix. For me, it did not shoot any better than the Maxxis.


did you shoot it passed 20 yards?? i feel like it has a better draw cycle then the maxxis


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

alexbNC264 said:


> i`m shooting the xtr`s with xts 1000 limbs making it 36 A2A and 8" of brace one sweet bow!!! who has the plus cam`s on one????


Hmmm...I think the 7 1/4" on them is more them enough. Just my thought! I set it up last night and shot 60 arrows through it. Its one sweet shooting bow fully setup. Ill be taking it out for the next four days to send some arrows at distance and see how itll handle.

Right now its setup 28" draw. 55 pounds. Sureloc Sight w/ britesite scope 6x. Jesse Mount Protuner, 30 "b stinger with 3 ounces, 15" b stinger side bar with 8 ounces. 

Indoors, the bow balances fantastic, is dead as possible at the shot and according to OT2 I should be somewhere around 279fps. 13.9% FOC

My only gripe right now, is the factory wood grip. I hate it. But Ive taken it off off every hoyt in favor of sideplates. It seems like since theres no screw it has a tendency to click and shift a bit. I wish hoyt had drilled it out to put a screw in there.

Heading out in about an hour to see what itll do outside:thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Just take the grip off....there is no way I would shoot a grip on one. I shot maybe 3 arrows with it on my XL....the 2nd one I got I pulled it out of the box and took it off before I even drew the bow back :chortle:

I will say that coming from a longer heavier bow your probably going to end up needing more weight on your bars....I have 1 more on the front rod and 2 more on the side bar then I did on the PE and the only reason I don't have more is because I am out right now....have to get the ones back I let Nino borrow.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Its a demo bow. For now the grip has to stay. Todays outdoor impression so far taught me that, this bow is fast. However, I think I need to turn up the weight b/c at 55 pounds the shot simple doesn't want to go. Holding weight is only like 12.5 pounds. On my lightest trigger setting, I faught to get the shot off. It did however group ok. Nothing great but I guess that comes with more time behind the bow. 

I just can't find a comfortable weight balance on my stab's. I'm gonna start from scratch tomorrow and build the weight up slowly. Ill see where it gets me as far as cutting down on the pin movement. Between that, shortening my loop a little bit, and bumping the weight...hopefully tomorrow it's a whole new animal.

As a hunting bow this thing would be freaking awesome, but for target Im not sold yet. Indoors it shoots VERY VERY WELL. Outdoors itll need some tweaking.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just take the grip off....there is no way I would shoot a grip on one. I shot maybe 3 arrows with it on my XL....the 2nd one I got I pulled it out of the box and took it off before I even drew the bow back :chortle:
> 
> I will say that coming from a longer heavier bow your probably going to end up needing more weight on your bars....I have 1 more on the front rod and 2 more on the side bar then I did on the PE and the only reason I don't have more is because I am out right now....have to get the ones back I let Nino borrow.


I've tried a bit of an experiment with the wood grip that came on my AM35. I will probably end up with side plates, but what I have done right now is to narrow the full wood grip and put flats on the sides and back with just the corners rounded over. It feels like a slightly wider version of the grip on my Scepter. Kinda like it so far..


----------



## alexbnc1 (Dec 12, 2006)

njshadowwalker said:


> Hmmm...I think the 7 1/4" on them is more them enough. Just my thought! I set it up last night and shot 60 arrows through it. Its one sweet shooting bow fully setup. Ill be taking it out for the next four days to send some arrows at distance and see how itll handle.
> 
> Right now its setup 28" draw. 55 pounds. Sureloc Sight w/ britesite scope 6x. Jesse Mount Protuner, 30 "b stinger with 3 ounces, 15" b stinger side bar with 8 ounces.
> 
> ...


i`ve got a little over 31" draw i need all the help i can get. . i did take the grip off mine i like it bare i stuck side plates on their and didn`t like it . . . who has the plus cam`s on one of these?? i would like to see some pictures and get some specs!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

njshadowwalker said:


> Its a demo bow. For now the grip has to stay. Todays outdoor impression so far taught me that, this bow is fast. However, I think I need to turn up the weight b/c at 55 pounds the shot simple doesn't want to go. Holding weight is only like 12.5 pounds. On my lightest trigger setting, I faught to get the shot off. It did however group ok. Nothing great but I guess that comes with more time behind the bow.
> 
> I just can't find a comfortable weight balance on my stab's. I'm gonna start from scratch tomorrow and build the weight up slowly. Ill see where it gets me as far as cutting down on the pin movement. Between that, shortening my loop a little bit, and bumping the weight...hopefully tomorrow it's a whole new animal.
> 
> As a hunting bow this thing would be freaking awesome, but for target Im not sold yet. Indoors it shoots VERY VERY WELL. Outdoors itll need some tweaking.


If it shoots indoors and for hunting you can get it to work outdoors :wink: like you said though your gonna have to get the holding weight right. If you do like the bow enough to order one you may want to look into ordering the way I was going to if ordered one....get Z3s on it :wink: lower let off...draw specific and a better draw cycle IMO. 

You probably won't have to start over totally with the weight. The difference for me between setups is just more weight really....I had to adjust the angle of my side rod a touch....but most of the difference is coming down to getting more weight. I talked to Blair the other day about it and I am gonna try adding a few more oz to the rear bar....if that doesn't work I'm gonna go to a shorter front bar so I can add more weight on the end of the front bar also.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Oh well fellas. Probably 1000 arrows through the bow, and its just not what I need. The xtr cams really just wear you out on the draw cycle and are too "erratic" I guess is the word for me to shoot. I wish I could have shot it with the cam.5 or z3's. The bow feels great at the shot, but with the amount of letoff it was tooo inconsistent at distance. I dont wanna drop the $$ on one with the z3 or cam.5's ansd not like it. Im thinking contender elite with cam.5 plus it is.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Oh well. Red Fusion contender elite ordered. 50-60, cam.5 plus, xt3000's


----------

